# Favorite skirted lures for bluewater fishing?



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Recently we have gotten in some cool new bluewater lures here at Sam's in Orange Beach. In the past, Sam's has not been known very well for its bluewater lure selection, but we are working to change that. We just got in a good supply of Polu Kai Lures and Justin Roper's soon-to-be-famous Makaira Pulling Lures. In so doing, it occurred to me to take an informal poll of some of PFF's members' favorite bluewater lures, and maybe a little anecdote of why...maybe it will help us in our product selection here at the store. Oh, yeah...I was hoping to get opinions on lures only, as we all know the reverence with which the blue/white Ilander/ballyhoo combination is held.

My favorites include the Mold Craft Standard Wide Range in purple/silver/black (once got dumped on a 50W dragging one of these at the Double Nipple), Polu Kai Fat Boy 9 in Gay Bob (got one that's so chewed up it looks like you took a hack saw to it), Polu Kai's Shaka Plunger Jet 7 in purple/blue/silver (great shotgun lure.) I've got some others, but thought maybe you guys would like to share some of yours...


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Justin Roper makes some Awesome lures!


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, Bl/wh ilanders, but killed them last year with the same ilander with the mylar in it. My spread/ moldcraft wide range in the long riggers pink/wht, grn/yel, blk/or, ilanders on the short riggers, jet head-large feather on the shot gun, Braid Maurader blk/or on the flat,moldcraft senior super chugger blk/org on the other flat line. Bowling pin teaser of the transom Pink. Of course everything depends on weather seas and current.



But if I had my choice all the time I would pull natural baits on every rod. I grew up that way and still love it.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Ilanders, C&H Lures (hacksaw & stubby bubbler), Moldcraft (bobby brown, wide range, super chugger), Wahoo Whackers, mylures. All good lures. Mostly either blue/white, black purple, black/red, or even solid black or solid blue.

Bob


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

All of Bart's stuff, Erik Rusnak'sAloha/Merlin Beauty and EZ Nut, Roddy Hayes Merlin and Andromeda, Steve Coggins flipper and tado if you're brave, Ron Akana's Big Reidee, Marlin Magic Ahi Pussy and Ruckus, Joe Yee's plungers, Schneider'sblack hole and little plungers.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jitterbugs and tiny torpedos......(Hal's favorites)


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Xanadu (3/6/2008)*Marlin Magic Ahi Pussy


If I could only pull one lure offshore - that would be it. Deadly on wahoos, whites and rat blues.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (3/6/2008)*Jitterbugs and tiny torpedos......(Hal's favorites)


hahahahahhahaha; maybe a little rebel pop'r when the yellers are bustin


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

blue/white islander, islander jr., moldcraft wide range purple and silver, also if you want to spend big bucks check out black bart lures they are NICE


----------

